# 1tb vs velociraptor 300gb



## Anath (Oct 6, 2009)

My buddy is looking to part away with his velociraptor 300gb hard drive. I was either thinking about picking that up or buying a 1tb hard drive. I was just wondering if the performance difference ie game load times and install times would be worth it over picking up a 1tb hard drive. I have a 500gb right now.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of 1TB drive would you get? The WD Caviar Black and Samsung F3 1TB HDD's are most likely going to be the fastest. How much would the Raptor cost?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 6, 2009)

The RE series WDs are as fast as velociraptors/raptors. The only velociraptor I see in this thread... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68546  ...pulles off 98.6mb/s. When I ran a single RE3 I get 120mb/s and in RAID-0 (software) I get 179mb/s. Just so you know, WD drives are not RAID compatable unless they are RE series.

2x WDC 750gb WD7502ABYS (RE-3) RAID-0
179.3mb/s


----------



## Anath (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks guys. I could just go raid with two cheaper hdds and get better performance.


----------



## CStylen (Oct 6, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> The RE series WDs are as fast as velociraptors/raptors. The only velociraptor I see in this thread... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68546  ...pulles off 98.6mb/s. When I ran a single RE3 I get 120mb/s and in RAID-0 (software) I get 179mb/s. Just so you know, WD drives are not RAID compatable unless they are RE series.
> 
> 2x WDC 750gb WD7502ABYS (RE-3) RAID-0
> 179.3/s



Oh?





2 X 300 gb velociraptors RAID 0 / Average drops to 192 when full 600 gb is used


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was compairing a _single _velociraptor to a _single _RE

I'm not about to go through the entire thread to find what you posted. I just looked in the list and Grasshopper was the first velociraptor score I saw.



600gb@192mb/s = $459.98+ship (Newegg)

1.5tb@179.3mb/s = $259.98+ship (Newegg)

900gb less space and $200 more for 12.7mb/s faster transfers? I don't think so Tim.


----------

